
Virtual Users And Domains With Postfix, Courier, MySQL And SquirrelMail (Mandriva 2008.1) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-mandriva2008.1
======
icey
Does anyone find it humorous that the first thing in this article is the
copyright by the author? Writing about open-source... On the internet?

